# Do nodules go away?



## dbartlett (Sep 15, 2012)

Do thyroid nodules really go away?
I had one nodule (1.6 cm) biopsied last fall that was diagnosed as Follicular cell lesion of undetermined significance "the specimen is sparsely cellular with majority of the follicular cells arranged in microfollicles." 
2nd nodule (1.9cm) was non-diagnostic due to insufficient number of follicular cells.
Went to an ENT in the fall who said lets wait and re-do the ultrasound in February.
Did that. Report states the 1.8 cm ill-defined nodule is no longer visualized. (doesn't say anything about the 2nd one). Have a small 0.5cm nodule which they are recommending a 6-month US.

Went back to the ENT last week. He said "you're fine". When I asked him how did the nodules not show up, he said, he didn't know as that had never happened to a patient of his before. He went on to say: Don't need to do anything. Nodules must NOT have really been there, must have been inflammation. When I questioned him about having the 6-month follow-up US, he said: "I treat cancer. You don't have it. You are fine. My dad had the same thing as you and he's fine too"

WHAT? seriously. I think I need a new doctor.

Your insights and opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, I have had it happen to me, and have had other reports from people in the forums of nodules "disappearing".

Usually when they do an ultrasound, and there was a previous irregularity, they use the old results to check again.

He is right--in order to have cancer, you need the nodule (s), and right now they (it) appear to have regressed. That is a good thing, no?

That is not to say you couldn't seek a second opinion. Sometimes a radioactive uptake scan is more accurate for these issues, so you could ask for one of those.


----------

